# Tank trim



## Keith (25 Jul 2007)

Does anyone know where in Leicester or by post I can get some 2" matt black tank trim?

I have tried my lfs's and a local plastics shop and was told it is very difficult to get black trim.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Jul 2007)

Not sure about that keith.

Ive used black insulation tape in the past.


----------



## Keith (25 Jul 2007)

I tried that Graeme but wound up with loads of air bubbles and a line that was far from straight. I tried smoothing the tape as I went with a spatula with the same result and when I pricked the bubbles to get rid of the air the tape looked like a starry sky when the lights went on next day. What was the secret of your success?


----------

